# Akainu vs Doflamingo



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 30, 2014)

Location: Dressrosa, starting distance is 50 meters.
Intel: Full.
Mindset: Bloodlusted.

S1: No restrictions.
S2: Intangibility is off.
S3: Akainu just came out of being hit by Whitebeard's Island Splitter.
S4: Akainu faces Doflamingo and all of his crewmembers currently on Dressrosa.
Bonus: Who is the weakest person that can help Doflamingo beat Akainu?


----------



## Jado (Apr 30, 2014)

1. Akainu
2. Akainu
3. Akainu
4. Akainu


----------



## Magician (Apr 30, 2014)

Mingo cuts his head off.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 30, 2014)

This guy said Akainu vs Doflamingo


----------



## wstickman (Apr 30, 2014)

Akainu fucks him up and every other opponent in every scenario. 

Weakest person to help Doffy beat Akainu? I'd say Marco. Doffy isn't much compared to an admiral.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 30, 2014)

1) Akainu mid-high diff

2) Akainu mid-high to high diff

3) Akainu mid-high to high diff

4) Akainu mid-high to high diff

Bonus)  Jozu would be enough.


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2014)

Jado said:


> 1. Akainu
> 2. Akainu
> 3. Akainu
> 4. Akainu



You're the type of person that deserves negs


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 30, 2014)

Akainu
Akainu
Akainu
Akainu

Bonus:Fujitora


----------



## Jado (Apr 30, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> You're the type of person that deserves negs



Oh no not negs :/ I might as well slit my wrists.

Present an argument on how Doflamingo wins S3, because that's probably your main disagreement, because I see no reason why he would win.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 30, 2014)

Akainu takes all four scenarios. The weakest person who can tip the balance would still need to be strong. Someone like Sengoku.


----------



## Datassassin (Apr 30, 2014)

Scenario 1: Akainu soundly.
Scenario 2: Akainu, again; the lava is still just as lethal.
Scenario 3: He didn't seem too impaired by the strike, judging from how he mowed everyone down and Marco+Vista couldn't even land a hit. Again Akainu.
Scenario 4: This one I can see the Donquixote Crew _possibly_ prevailing. It also boils down to just how strong are Pica/Trebol/Diamante. Probably still Akainu but markedly more annoying for him.



wstickman said:


> Doffy isn't much compared to an admiral.



He's definitely at a level where no one walking around, in 1v1 combat, is fighting him with any semblance of ease. Even if you think any Admiral could beat him 10/10 times, it'd be some work and reasonable struggle.


----------



## rext1 (May 1, 2014)

In all scenarios Akainu babyshakes DD with varying degrees of non-difficulty!


----------



## trance (May 1, 2014)

Sakazuki takes all four scenarios. He wins the first two handily, the third one with a bit more difficulty, and the last one with more than moderate difficulty.


----------



## Atlas (May 1, 2014)

S4: Sugar solos


----------



## Canute87 (May 1, 2014)

Akainu being hit with an island splitter was still able to go up against the whitebeard commanders.  Even though many of them did not have the level of haki capable of doing shit it basically speaks to his endurance capabilities.

Hell he was able to deal with Kiji's onslaught for 10 days.  Flamingo can't beat that madness.


----------



## November (May 1, 2014)

DD gets magmafisted


----------



## Venom (May 1, 2014)

S1: No restrictions. *Magmafist*
S2: Intangibility is off. *Magmafist*
S3: Akainu just came out of being hit by Whitebeard's Island Splitter. *Magmafist*
S4: Akainu faces Doflamingo and all of his crewmembers currently on Dressrosa. *Magmafists*


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 1, 2014)

Magmafists all round.


Weakest person to help Doflamingo beat him ....... probably Mihawk.


----------



## Rob (May 1, 2014)

Jado said:


> Oh no not negs :/ I might as well slit my wrists.
> 
> Present an argument on how Doflamingo wins S3, because that's probably your main disagreement, because I see no reason why he would win.



I never said I disagree with you, you inbred. 

It's just that you posted 4 Akainu's with no explanation, on top of that not even being a valid answer for Scenario 4.


----------



## Kaiser (May 1, 2014)

Akainu wins all scenarios


----------



## SsjAzn (May 2, 2014)

Akainu can wreck both Doffy and his crew with the injuries he received from WB. He wins all scenarios with nothing higher than low difficulty.


----------



## tanman (May 5, 2014)

Akainu certainly looses the last fight. They have a home field advantage. Five fighters with powerful enough CoA. Plenty of seastone. Full knowledge. A massive army of distractions.


----------



## Extravlad (May 5, 2014)

> Akainu certainly looses the last fight. They have a home field advantage. Five fighters with powerful enough CoA. Plenty of seastone. Full knowledge. A massive army of distractions.


Ryusei Kazan


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, no, the entirety of Doflamingo's crew would just drown in lava along with their master.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 5, 2014)

S1: Magma Fist 
S2: Magma Fist
S3: This is the only scenario someone could even try to debate, but he was dizzy and groggy only for a couple of minutes, after that he was good to go(Although not 100%, he was in conditions enough to put down Doflamingo), the guy would have fought Shanks if Sengoku had not ordered the war to stop(Although he would lose, and he knew it, he would still fight)
S4: Magma Fist 
Bonus: I don't know ... Fujitora ?


----------



## Vengeance (May 5, 2014)

All scenarios get magmafisted.


----------



## November (May 5, 2014)

magmafist is a nice word.


----------

